# confused



## hurtn' (Oct 28, 2012)

First off, I started dating my husband when I was 14 yrs old, he was 16. We had our first child when I was 16. We got married when I was 18 and he was 20, and shortly after we had our second child, still 18. Five years into our marriage, I found out my husband was cheating on me. We separted for just a short time and got back together. Two years ago I found out he was having a long affair with another woman. I found out by seeing pictures of this woman on his phone. She was naked in some. He and her took some together hugged up. I still took him back after time. Now, I find myself constantly thinking about it. It's hard for me to have have sex and we are always fighting. I told him I don't know if I will ever get over it and I wish I knew how. I feel like I need to let it go, or let him go. I just don't know if it's worth it anymore. I could use some advice.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, hurtn'.

Welcome to TAM. We have LOTS OF members around the world who want to be supportive and helpful to you!

I'm sorry about your situation, it's tough and especially with two young children.

Have you looked at the "Coping with Infidelity" section of this website? EVERYONE there has a spouse who cheated (or has been a cheating spouse.) Those people TRULY UNDERSTAND what you're going through. You might be able to find advice that is more on-point for your particular situation.

Good luck, and hang in there. You'll get some good advice if you're willing to listen with an open mind and really THINK about things (in your heart AND in your mind).


----------

